# Graphic Design Job



## hopers7

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of or had any contact details that could be forwarded in graphic design?

I've looked on the usual websites but we are struggling to get an idea of the salary for someone with 10 years web design and graphic design experience...

Thanks 
Sarah.


----------



## topcat83

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of or had any contact details that could be forwarded in graphic design?
> 
> I've looked on the usual websites but we are struggling to get an idea of the salary for someone with 10 years web design and graphic design experience...
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah.


Usual websites as in SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Job search results - Find NZ jobs on Trade Me Jobs


----------



## hopers7

topcat83 said:


> Usual websites as in SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Job search results - Find NZ jobs on Trade Me Jobs



Yes Topcat, exactly those sites! Although we are aware there are jobs there rarely seems to be salaries attached as it's all based on experience....my fiance has 10 years experience so getting an indication of salary range would be good!


----------

